# November CPs Photo



## eOrchids (Nov 5, 2006)

Well guys, the season is upon us which means my plants are going to sleep. (If not, they already have).  Here are some pics before I cut down them to the ground. :_( 






Bog #1





Bog #2 (These plants won't be cut down because their pitchers are very hardly; almost evergreen like)





Clumps of VFT





the back of _S. Readii x Moorei "Wilkerson Bog" _





_S. Leucophylla 'Titan'_

Enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

Great CPs Eric. You read this already but I'll say it again. I love the Wilkerson Bog. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 5, 2006)

Marco said:


> Great CPs Eric. You read this already but I'll say it again. I love the Wilkerson Bog. Thanks for the photos.



No harm done in repost. I appreciate ur comments plus u can rack on post numbers! :rollhappy:  Anyway I'll try to get more pics of the _S. Readi x Moorei ' Wilkerson Bog'._


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

hahaha...post numbers. 

Nice bogs there Eric!


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather - well not here but on OB yes I want that top poster prize :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2006)

Marco, obviously your subliminal request for CP's was too subtle...oke: . I am curious, do you actually see the insects get consumed? There were probably, [hopefully] some of these around in the NJ Great Swamp tour I went on but all I remember was being mosquito bait. These are cool but are they hard to grow/expensive???


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 6, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Marco, obviously your subliminal request for CP's was too subtle...oke: . I am curious, do you actually see the insects get consumed? There were probably, [hopefully] some of these around in the NJ Great Swamp tour I went on but all I remember was being mosquito bait. These are cool but are they hard to grow/expensive???



All the digestion occurs within the walls of the plants...You can't see the plants moving although I would love it if they did! Growing CP depends upon the species u have an eye for but most of them you see here are very easy to grow! There are some diffitcult one but most of them are easy to grow. As same for price. The price varies depending on the species u have an eye for from $7 to $95. But in all, u must have the conditions to grow them in to make ur money worth.


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2006)

I have found Sundews and Mexican butterworts (pinguicula - love to say that!) to be easy to grow and good fungus gnat controls.


----------



## johnndc (Nov 6, 2006)

I tried to grow VFTs before and did well except I kept losing them during hibernation. I live in a studio apartment, so don't have a cold attic or garage or basement. I tried leaving them outside on the balcony, buried in the dirt, they died. Tried leaving them inside by the window, they died. Any suggestions? Does the fridge trick work, and if so, what exactly should I do with them? I really live VFTs and get enough sun for them, it's just the wintering that I'm having trouble with.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather,
They sure are excellent gnat controllers. I have a _P. Primufolia_ watching over my Paph collection.

johnndc,
When the VFT enter dormancy, make sure the soil is NOT wet; damp is enough. Wet soil and cold weather equals root rot which leads to the death of the plant. I haven't tried the fridge trick work yet (though I might try it this year) even though leaving them in the garage works for me. But as always, be sure to spray the plant(s) with fungicide (suppresses the growth of fungus which is another CP killer). With limited air movement, it's idea for fungus growth.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is another photo of _the back of S. Readii x Moorei "Wilkerson Bog":_


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, what a fabulous color!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi!! WOW!!! u have such wonderful sarracenias... if only they can grow well in the tropics.. i do have a dionaea, but its small... Do you grow nepenthes, eOrchids?(",) hope you don't mind posting a pic or two. I LLOOOOVVVEEE nepenthes. i grow some along with my paphs... their cultivation are rather similar. =)


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 11, 2006)

paphioboy said:


> Hi!! WOW!!! u have such wonderful sarracenias... if only they can grow well in the tropics.. i do have a dionaea, but its small... Do you grow nepenthes, eOrchids?(",) hope you don't mind posting a pic or two. I LLOOOOVVVEEE nepenthes. i grow some along with my paphs... their cultivation are rather similar. =)



You can thank my Nepenthes for introducing me to orchids. Anyway I'll try to get some pics up. I only have 3 species of Nepenthes so there won't be many pictures, paphioboy. I use to have 10 of them but due to the size I had to sell them away.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 12, 2006)

okie... its fine with me... what types do you grow? I have truncata, ventrata, Mirranda, mixta, ampullaria, and rafflesiana so far... going to search for some more :wink: my Mirranda (Mixta x maxima) grew into a huge vine and flowered twice (its male..) so i cut it down. Now planting cuttings.hehe :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 12, 2006)

paphioboy said:


> okie... its fine with me... what types do you grow? I have truncata, ventrata, Miranda, mixta, ampullaria, and rafflesiana so far... going to search for some more :wink: my Mirranda (Mixta x maxima) grew into a huge vine and flowered twice (its male..) so i cut it down. Now planting cuttings.hehe :clap:



Hey Paphioboy,
I have Truncata (Lowland), Truncata 'Pasian Highland' (Highland), and Lowii. Though I did use to have Ventrata, Miranda, Ventricosa, Veitchii (Highland), Rajah, Sanguinea, and Ampullaria 'Green'. I only grew Miranda for a few months then sent it someone. But N x Miranda does get big esp their pitchers. Also from what I know, N. x Miranda is a male plant and will always be a male plant! Nothing wrong of have a couple of baby Miranda lying around!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi! Wow! Ur (previous) collection of neps is huge! =) But, what do u mean by nep. Miranda will alwiz b a male plant? does that mean that there are no female plants ever recorded?(",)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 13, 2006)

How odd, I just got a N. Miranda at our orchid society christmas party last weekend. Now to make it big!

Jon


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice CPs! Now I really have to get some for the garden. I just need to figure out how to get them to grow in zone 2. Overwintering in my somewhat heated garage??
I have a Nepenthes sanguinea and venus fly trap right now.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm overwintering my flytrap in an unheated garage. So far, so good. Well, I'm a few hours away from said garage, but my parents say no rot yet.

I killed the hell out of my Darlingtonia californica, though.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 14, 2006)

paphioboy said:


> Hi! Wow! Ur (previous) collection of neps is huge! =) But, what do u mean by nep. Miranda will alwiz b a male plant? does that mean that there are no female plants ever recorded?(",)



Yea I wish I had not given them away especially N. Rajah. N. Miranda is a male plant and will always be a male plant! There are no records of a female N. Miranda. Plus, I think it is a man made hybrid as well.



Jon in SW Ohio said:


> How odd, I just got a N. Miranda at our orchid society christmas party last weekend. Now to make it big!
> 
> Jon



I wouldn't worry about that Jon. Under the right conditions, N. x Miranda get pretty big! 16 inch pitchers!



smartie2000 said:


> Nice CPs! Now I really have to get some for the garden. I just need to figure out how to get them to grow in zone 2. Overwintering in my somewhat heated garage??
> I have a Nepenthes sanguinea and venus fly trap right now.



Good start on the CP. N. Sanguinea is a very nice plant! If you are in Zone 2, I would definately overwinter in the garage or put it in the fridge! I'm in Zone 6 and I put my plants in the garage for the winter!



kentuckiense said:


> I'm overwintering my flytrap in an unheated garage. So far, so good. Well, I'm a few hours away from said garage, but my parents say no rot yet.
> 
> I killed the hell out of my Darlingtonia californica, though.



Well good to hear! Make sure the soil is not too wet just damp and spray the plant with fungicide as well. Can't say much about Darlingtonia California though cause I haven't successfully grown it yet. I'm still working at it though... ( the 3rd time is the charm! )


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 21, 2006)

Paphioboy,
Here's a pic of my N. Truncata 'Pasian Highland'.







Here's another picture of N. Rajah (I use to own):




damn I miss this plant...


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 22, 2006)

wow!!! thanks... ur nep. rajah is so #$%* huge!!! hehehe... ;P i definitely can't grow it here coz it needs nocturnal cooling..


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 22, 2006)

paphioboy said:


> wow!!! thanks... ur nep. rajah is so #$%* huge!!! hehehe... ;P i definitely can't grow it here coz it needs nocturnal cooling..



and so does N. Macrophylla and N. Villosa.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 22, 2006)

But hey, at least you can grow N. Bicalcarata or N. Merillana and not worry about space!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 23, 2006)

unfortunately, Eric, species nepenthes can be more difficult to obtain here than paphs... I find very few vendors ever offering nepenthes for sale... n most of them are hybrids like ventrata, mixta or Mirranda... rest assured, if only i could get my hands on merriliana or bical, i will surely get it!! ;P


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 25, 2006)

my Nepenthes sanguinea is has brown spotted leaves and is starting to get black leaves....it also started sending out new plant babies in the moss, is the main plant going to die off? Humidity is probably the issue for me  I have it growing under fluorescent lights with my paphs. Do you think planting it in a wider container so that water evaporating from the moss will help ease the issue?

I really like the N. Rajah, the pitchers are so dark, ...really unfortunate its gone


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 29, 2006)

smartie2000 said:


> my Nepenthes sanguinea is has brown spotted leaves and is starting to get black leaves....it also started sending out new plant babies in the moss, is the main plant going to die off? Humidity is probably the issue for me  I have it growing under fluorescent lights with my paphs. Do you think planting it in a wider container so that water evaporating from the moss will help ease the issue?
> 
> I really like the N. Rajah, the pitchers are so dark, ...really unfortunate its gone



the main plant is not going to die off. The main plant will continue growing as well as the basal shoot. You could try planting N. Sanguinea in a wider pot.


----------

